

Show HN: A Boilerplate Generator for OOP JS - bawllz
https://github.com/BelfordZ/BoilDatJs

======
richo
Can you add a readme for what it's meant to do?

It seems opinionated to the point of being meaningless.

~~~
bawllz
fixed :)

